# webduino, the future of the internet?



## Braveheart (Jul 6, 2010)

has anyone here read about the webduino project?  
ok just bare with me here...but what do you think of a webduino host service? I mean the main reason that web hosts are so expensive is because of the price of server hardware, well arduinos are cheap and SMALL, you could fit 4 arduinos in the space that any server rack tray can carry...to me it seems like a very economical approach to industry level servers.


----------



## Phxprovost (Jul 6, 2010)

maybe for personal small websites, but past that i think the limitations of the hardware are going to really come through


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Jul 6, 2010)

I second that, places like amazon and ebay need a lot of power to handle all of their connections and so forth.


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 6, 2010)

expensive? servers are dirt cheap.

the atmega 328 on the typical arduino board has 24 MIPS, a core i980ee has 147,000 MIPS.

so you need 6000 arduinos to replace 1 high-end cpu

it's a nice engineering and programming project, i love microcontrollers. but it is not economically viable, you can easily cram several thousand small low traffic sites in a few U of rack space

main performance limitations for most servers are memory and disk anyway


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 6, 2010)

^^ pretty much hit the nail on the head there.


----------



## Trigger911 (Jul 7, 2010)

Thats why hes the wizzard and we ant lmao ... pretty cool tho .. thanks for sharing this.


----------

